# Identify fish!???? Puget sound



## arenoth

Hey, I was fishing and found this fish, i would appreciate it if someone could identify it, and tell me if it is edible. Thank you!


----------



## Guest

never seen one like that before Arenoth!

maybe someone will be able to help ID it for you.

Welcome to FF!

Cheers!


----------



## Fishfirst

some type of shark.


----------



## TheOldSalt

It's a ratfish, or chimera, and the odds are that you've already eaten one and didn't know it. They're edible and tasty, but usually sold under fake names like "Chilean sea bass" or somesuch. That sounds better than ratfish, I suppose. They're weird critters, as you've probably already noticed. They aren't quite exactly sharks, but closer to them than to normal bony fishes.


----------



## Guest

TOS,

Loha was right. Your knowledge of fishes is extensive.


----------



## lohachata

here is another oddball...i believe it is called a chimera pup or something like that...


----------



## lohachata

a couple more friendly little critters....................



































there are amazing creatures in the oceans of the world..


----------



## Guest

the top 3 fish looks straight outta horror movies!


----------



## arenoth

thank you guys so much!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hmmm... I can see it now.. a movie kinda like "Pitch Black," but deep underwater, with giant fish like these rampaging about and picking off our heroes... Yep, a hit, to be sure.


----------



## StripesAndFins

zakk: that was exatly what i was thinking. its like something from your worst nightmares. 

that would be cool TOS


----------



## Guest

maybe your nightmares.......


----------



## lohachata

as the old saying goes......

"Truth is stranger than fiction"

the folks in the theaters would never guess that these creatures really exist.....


----------



## TheOldSalt

True enough. They'd mostly assume it was just some hollywood imagineer's fantasy.

I have a really flashy, very rare fish living in a nearby creek. My other hobby is moviemaking. I had been planning on using those fish in a movie, knowing that 99.99999% of the audience would really believe that they were from some far-flung exotic jungle. ( The gist of the movie is that some fish hunters go deep into the jungle looking for new fish and find something else entirely... something bad. )


----------



## Guest

who is acting in the movie!?!?!?!?


----------



## crazyfishlady

I think this barreleye fish is pretty amazing! http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/02/090224-fish-video-vin.html
The tripod fish is also very neat it just sits on the sea floor using it's fins. If you search it on Youtube there's some pretty nice footage.









The Blobfish is just plain ugly.







.


----------



## Guest

oh my god! that looks like a face! that was dropped in a barrel of acid!


----------



## alliecat420

i googled "ratfish" when i read this post (i can see where it gets it's name).. that is a very cool fish.. but i read the avrerage female is 3 feet.. so that might mean they get even bigger than that?.. thats a big but still very cool fish


----------



## alliecat420

the second one in crazy fishes post reminds me of someone....


----------

